# Chances To Get Into AMC Or King Edward



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

As salam alaikum
I am going to start A2 this September in Biology, Chemistry and Physics and did my O levels with 8A*s (yet to get m AS results). If inshaAllah I get 3A*s in Alevels what chance do you think I have in getting into King Edward or Army medical in local seat. 
Also if you could guide me on how to study for the admission tests of these two universities and dates to remember I'd be grateful
Thnx


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

To get admission in a government medical college like King Edward, you have to have amazing marks in your UHS MCAT. The weightage of your O'levels and A'levels is only 50%, while the rest 50% all depends on the score you get in your MCAT. A lot of people with straight A*s and A's don't make it in into government medical colleges so don't get your hopes too high only because of your O/A'level result. You have to work really hard at the MCAT to get anywhere. But since you have straight A*s in your O'levels, and assuming you'll get straight A*s in your A'levels IA, then you need only about 960+ marks in your MCAT which isn't so hard. This is a rough estimation btw. The merit will also be a determining factor of course.

If you need guidance for the MCAT, I made guides for A'level students attempting the UHS MCAT on my blog. I hope they help!
Moving ahead: From A'levels Pre-Medical to the MCAT; a 'mistakenly' difficult road.
Moving ahead: MCAT GUIDE FOR A'LEVEL STUDENTS. (PART I)
Moving ahead: MCAT GUIDE FOR A'LEVEL STUDENTS (PART II)


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

thnx a lot. your blogs are really helpful 
what about AMC? like I want to sit or NET1 this December but I haven't even started A2 yet... Do you think I can do enough till December?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

samar khan said:


> thnx a lot. your blogs are really helpful
> what about AMC? like I want to sit or NET1 this December but I haven't even started A2 yet... Do you think I can do enough till December?


Well, it's not impossible but it is highly unlikely you will get a good score because by December, you wouldn't even have done half of the A-2, and NET and MCAT are all from FSC so you wouldn't have even started FSC. A lot of really good students i know gave their NET in December but didn't get a good score. I recommend focusing on your A'levels till the CIEs in June. Give your SAT-2 in between if you want to get into AMC (because SAT2 makes the chances much brighter to get into AMC if you have a really good score in it) and once you're done with A'levels, then focus on FSC and the entry tests.


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

A levels students should apply on SAT national seat at AMC..sounds like you'll be getting straight A*s and a SAT score of 2400 will get you in..there are two seats and this year one of the students had 2400 and the other 2380


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Will i still have to give NET then?
and how hard is it to get 2400?


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

no if you apply as SAT national then you don't need to give NET (but its always good to give it a shot and maximise your chances by trying through other means) getting a 2400 isn't difficult at all if you study for it for about a month..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

With the grades you have, 2400 in SAT II should not be a problem.
I'd recommend focus on your A2 for now and start thinking about these things after the CIE's, however take the SAT 2 and if you really are interested in AMC, do appear for the NET in december just for the sake of experience so you can do better next time and learn how to study for it.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

yea... i'm thinking of giving SAT II a shot. i was wondering what if i give NET in june after my boards. As far as practice is concerned, a friend sent me a link which has NET pastpapers... so maybe i could subscribe to that and gain some practice. cuz i think i hardly have a chance if i give NET this december as i have a lot left. i'll probably go through the books along with Alevels. what say? any advice is appreciated... thnx a lot


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

oh and 95RAJA, if you are in touch with the people who got on SAT national seat can you plz ask them which books they used... or maybe just get their email for me to ask a few stuff. only if it's convinient for you. thnx


----------

